# I'd like to meet up.....5th Feb



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone who would like to join up for a chat and a few drinks maybe. Perhaps early evening at Barasti ? Let me know!

I'll be maybe (?) be sitting on my own looking hopefull


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

ok man let's go it i will bring my friend also hope all people here in this website to join us

give me a PM to kknow more about this meeting

salam


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

justforus said:


> Anyone who would like to join up for a chat and a few drinks maybe. Perhaps early evening at Barasti ? Let me know!
> 
> I'll be maybe (?) be sitting on my own looking hopefull


That's next friday. what are doing this friday? wanna join us for movie and chat /coffee /tea .. ? by us I mean a group from this forum who met last friday as well.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

justforus said:


> Anyone who would like to join up for a chat and a few drinks maybe. Perhaps early evening at Barasti ? Let me know!
> 
> I'll be maybe (?) be sitting on my own looking hopefull


Yeah do join us this weekend! We are also trying to organise a movie night. The more the merrier!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Did they make a party ? For people in from this website i didn't know about this


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

buddyab said:


> Did they make a party ? For people in from this website i didn't know about this


Some of us organised a meet up on the forum last week through a thread that you can find by searching for: The meeting people & finding friends thread 

You re most welcome to join this weekend!


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> Yeah do join us this weekend! We are also trying to organise a movie night. The more the merrier!


What's the point of going to a movie as a group unless you'd get a discount?!!


****


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> What's the point of going to a movie as a group unless you'd get a discount?!!
> 
> 
> ****


Must be for the conversation.
No better place in dubai


----------



## MashMoush (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Justforus, I love Barasti so would like to join you and your hopeful look! Got a brunch to go to that day though, but if I'm still standing by early evening I wouldn't mind joining and I'll try and bring some friends from brunch with me. How can we spot you besides the hopeful look? Send me a PM and I can text you if we're coming??


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't do this weekend unfortunately! I thought that it would give people a bit of notice for next weekend.......anyone else make it next weekend?


----------



## MashMoush (Jan 27, 2010)

I was talking about next weekend...5th Feb right?


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Rod007 said:


> What's the point of going to a movie as a group unless you'd get a discount?!!
> 
> 
> ****


It's an excuse to meet up and have a fun time. We will sit down for coffee and chat first, then go for a movie. I know many people who wouldn't go to movies alone, and this gives them a chance to socialize and warch movies "with friends".


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Melody said:


> It's an excuse to meet up and have a fun time. We will sit down for coffee and chat first, then go for a movie. I know many people who wouldn't go to movies alone, and this gives them a chance to socialize and warch movies "with friends".


What if the movie was about good guys bad guys and half of you supported the good guys and the other half ended up supporting the bad guys or EVEN WORSE what if it was about a "hate relationship" between a husband and a wife and then the women could be supporting the wife and the men the husband - this could really have you all fighting each other at the end.

PS- why would you need an excuse to meet up in any case? Why can't you just meet up with no excuse at all?

***


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For a group of people who don't know each other, I would have thought that having watched a film together provides a good topic for conversation afterwards.

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> PS- why would you need an excuse to meet up in any case? Why can't you just meet up with no excuse at all?
> 
> ***


yep u r right rod, it like this my friend told me he drinks so he can talk to girls... i guess for first time meet up movie is not a good idea. that's my take..... but it's betta than nothing


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> For a group of people who don't know each other, I would have thought that having watched a film together provides a good topic for conversation afterwards.
> 
> -


But what if the film was too boring?


****


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Xpat said:


> yep u r right rod, it like this my friend told me he drinks so he can talk to girls... i guess for first time meet up movie is not a good idea. that's my take..... but it's betta than nothing


BUt for some of us this isnt the first meet up. This is the second one or more. 
If the [eople in this forum have got other suggestions then please come forward.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Why are you peeps so concerned abuot the meetup activity. That's not even important...just get out, get together and be sociable.

You can even play 'meetup bingo' and spot the questions that i guarantee you'll hear (e.g. where are you from, how long you've been in dubai, what do you do, how do you find dubai...etc)

Heck..when i was a newbie meeting up with other newbies, we just met up at a bar, sat, drank and talked. (getting drunk and dancing was optional, but highly recommended )


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> But what if the film was too boring?
> 
> 
> ****


I do hope you are kidding...

-


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

elphaba said:


> i do hope you are kidding...
> 
> -


:d:d

***


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I'm doing Barasti in the sunshine with a glass of vino and nibbles if anyone wants to come, if not maybe the movie people could join afterwards..?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justforus said:


> Well, I'm doing Barasti in the sunshine with a glass of vino and nibbles if anyone wants to come, if not maybe the movie people could join afterwards..?


Tomorrow? Good luck as rain is forecast 

:rain:


----------



## Roy_Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Tomorrow? Good luck as rain is forecast
> 
> :rain:


You joking!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Roy_Boy said:


> You joking!


Not at all. You not seen the clouds today?

A large open-air event (an Egyptian singer, I think) was scheduled for tomorrow night, but has been postponed a week due to adverse weather forecasts. You don't mess around with a 12,000 ticket event unless you are sure it will rain.

-


----------



## Roy_Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Not at all. You not seen the clouds today?
> 
> A large open-air event (an Egyptian singer, I think) was scheduled for tomorrow night, but has been postponed a week due to adverse weather forecasts. You don't mess around with a 12,000 ticket event unless you are sure it will rain.
> 
> -


Yeah, in fact, there was a desert storm the week a few days after I arrived, I think it was the 13th or 14th. I knew it could not all be rainbows and smiling unicorns here.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope think people might be out at the movies tomorrow....I'm out next week on the 5th (hopefully not on my own)!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

justforus said:


> Nope think people might be out at the movies tomorrow....I'm out next week on the 5th (hopefully not on my own)!


Why dont u join us for the coffee ? Maybe some of the ones coming tomorrow will then go along to Barasti next week?


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Call me mean, call me anything, but I am happy the cynical people are not joining us today. Because I can see myself getting to a long discussion with them "why Latte and not Coffee". "Why here and not downstairs" why .... 

You are either into meeting new people or you are not! I hope we are all mature enough to be able to handle one meeting and then not ever show up if we didn't like the people we met!


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Melody said:


> Call me mean, call me anything, .....


No, I would still prefer to call you Melody. 

***


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Rod007 said:


> No, I would still prefer to call you Melody.
> 
> ***


Good to see someone funny and positive for a change


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hi all nice to meet you too next time don't talk so fast i am not good in english


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

Melody said:


> Good to see someone funny and positive for a change



as Mr. Big's fanboy I have to serve you with a cease & desist notice


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

buddyab said:


> hi all nice to meet you too next time don't talk so fast i am not good in english


Your English is fine, you just prefer Arabic 
Was nice to meet you and your friend.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Nomad80 said:


> as Mr. Big's fanboy I have to serve you with a cease & desist notice


Oh hell, I have a fan club? Must be a bunch of morbid loonies! lulz, I am honored.


----------



## Roy_Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Not at all. You not seen the clouds today?
> 
> A large open-air event (an Egyptian singer, I think) was scheduled for tomorrow night, but has been postponed a week due to adverse weather forecasts. You don't mess around with a 12,000 ticket event unless you are sure it will rain.
> 
> -


Seems as though the forecast was finally wrong. Or I was too drunk to notice.

So what's going on for this Friday?


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

heyyyooo guyz so wat did u decide??? actualy im intrested in gettin to meet u 
ok so lemme know plz by time and date ...btw my num is if da one who is organizing da gathering wud keep me updated i wud b thankfull


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I'm going to be at Barasti for 5pm on Friday, haven't decided what I'm going to wear yet so you'll have to hold on for a description! Hopefully see some of you there............................


----------



## Toot (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm in...what time and how will we spot you?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

toot give me a PM and i will flow you with info about every thing

salam


----------



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

I am currently at staying at the LeMeridien Mina and drop by Barasti, people watch, listen to tunes and stuff almost every night...


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi cool people,

Still meeting at Barasti at 5pm (tomorrow). Might be in a sand storm or rain storm..talking point either way! I am female, wearing I think jeans and T-shirt due to weather. Sitting on the white seats at shesha smoking area (for space) left as you walk in ish. I'll look out for uncomfortable looking/furtive people and wave randomly! 
Make yourself known!!!

:clap2:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

justforus said:


> Hi cool people,
> 
> Still meeting at Barasti at 5pm (tomorrow). Might be in a sand storm or rain storm..talking point either way! I am female, wearing I think jeans and T-shirt due to weather. Sitting on the white seats at shesha smoking area (for space) left as you walk in ish. I'll look out for uncomfortable looking/furtive people and wave randomly!
> Make yourself known!!!
> ...


We should all get t shirts done with our nicknames on!!! Then we would know who's who immediately!
Might see you there depending on the weather.,.... Enjoy!!!


----------



## sharaan (Feb 5, 2010)

*paratsie*



Melody said:


> That's next friday. what are doing this friday? wanna join us for movie and chat /coffee /tea .. ? by us I mean a group from this forum who met last friday as well.


sounds like great ....but at what time ..need more info.

have a good day


----------



## sharaan (Feb 5, 2010)

plz confirm if it is still at 5pm today regardless of the wether


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes still going regardless of the bloomin weather! 5pm Barasti possibly undercover!


----------



## Shy (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all, I've just joined the forum..... is tonight at the barasti still happening?

If so, I'll try and come along ...whereabout's will you be in barasti?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes still going, the sun is out after all......I think i have settled on a T-Shirt dress, hope some girlies are coming!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

no one knows how to connect with you 
i missed this meeting cause i tried to know some one or any number but i couldn't so sorry next time try to give more info about you

salam


----------



## Axe (Feb 6, 2010)

hmmmm , i misss it ...will join you next time


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

justforus said:


> Yes still going, the sun is out after all......I think i have settled on a T-Shirt dress, hope some girlies are coming!


well, it was fun asking different girls in jeans: "Are you justforus?"!! Some thought I am a les. Some gave me a funny look ... but was amazing how many jeans and t-shirts I saw there 
we had fun in our little group. Hope you managed to have a good time too.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

MELODY you was there ?
how i didn't see you i was there with my 2 friends 
where were you staying ? and with whom ?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Melody, i think somebody ota here very controling


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

chunkykitty said:


> Melody, i think somebody ota here very controling


hahaaaa ... tell me about it  but it's funny how fun, fair and friendly people are usually quiet and overshadowed by the uncomfortable(!!) ones.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll try to be more specific next time. Had a good night though!!


----------

